# Tyra Banks + Gisele Bündchen - Victoria´s secret fashionshow 2003 (15 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (12 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Tyra Banks*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 


*Gisele Bündchen*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

​


----------



## nitz1 (12 Okt. 2006)

:drip: Great pics, Thanks.


----------



## krky (15 Aug. 2013)

Great caps.


----------



## MrLeiwand (15 Aug. 2013)

die beiden ladies waren und sind 2 der heißesten models überhaupt


----------

